# Guarnición en construcción



## jmrv

hola
Necesito conocer cómo se traduce al inglés la palagra GUARNICIÓN, en un contexto de construcción o arquitectura.
El texto dice:

"La mayoría de las molduras han sido atornilladas o clavadas en su lugar. Para removerlas tendrá que 
encontrar una ranura entre la pared y la moldura para introducir un atornillador. El mejor lugar para empezar 
es en la *guarnición* alrededor de la puerta; desde ahí se podrá alcanzar el rodapié" 

Muchas gracias


----------



## fernandobn97007

Quizá door frame


----------



## k-in-sc

Or molding of the door frame.


----------



## jmrv

hola
muchas gracias
Alguien me dijo que GUARNICIÓN se traduce como SIDEDISH sin embargo esa traducción literal habla de alimentos, de comida. ¿se puede usar en contrucción?


----------



## k-in-sc

Jajajaa en absoluto. A no ser que la construcción incluya perejil, o ensalada rusa, o rodajas de limón.


----------



## jmrv

jejejeje ok.
I have been doing some research over the internet and i found DOOR CASING or DOORFRAME CASING. What do you think??


----------



## k-in-sc

I would say "door-frame casing" or "door-frame molding," but I'm not a builder. 
I see that "door casing" gives a lot of results, so maybe that's what builders call it.
What difference do you see between "moldura" and "guarnición"?


----------



## jmrv

hi
I think molding is more general. There are all kinds of moldings, for example, skirtings or cornices.
I had a meeting with the people that need the translation and they told me that they use the word "GURANICIÓN" to describe that decorative molding tha goes in the middle of the wall, but i just can´t find the word in english.

it is like a skirting but not at floor level, but in the middle of the wall.
please i need the word in english.

help please


----------



## k-in-sc

Chair rail? Supposedly its original purpose was to keep the backs of chairs from marking the wall.
Wainscoting is like half-paneling -- it goes all the way down to the floor. It's often but not always beadboard.
Picture molding is up high, maybe about head height. These pictures don't show it very well.


----------



## jmrv

thank you very much. I also heard "dado rail". Which one is better?


----------



## k-in-sc

From Wikipedia:
"A *dado rail*, also known as a *chair rail*, is a type of molding fixed horizontally to the wall around the perimeter of a room. ..."

They're synonyms. I've always called it a chair rail, but builders probably call it a dado rail.


----------



## Jerezgirl

In British English it is a dado rail (we all had them back in the 1980s).  Not sure about American English.

(I'm sure I posted 'dado rail' yesterday on this thread but I don't seem to be able to see the post now!!).


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe because of the picture?
And maybe ''dado rail" is more common in BrE and ''chair rail'' in AmE ...?
You're British, right?


----------



## Jerezgirl

k-in-sc said:


> Maybe because of the picture?
> And maybe ''dado rail" is more common in BrE and ''chair rail'' in AmE ...?
> You're British, right?



Ah maybe.  I thought a picture would help clarify what the original poster was trying (and having difficulty) to describe.  A picture speaks a thousand words, as they say.

Yes, I'm British.  I can't comment on AmE, but chair rail means nothing to me, whereas the term dado rail is in common use in Britain.


----------

